# Identify trailer manufacturer please?



## parkerdog (Apr 28, 2011)

View attachment 5


View attachment 4


View attachment 3


View attachment 2


View attachment 1




This followed me home today and I'm hoping It will work for my boat. (1860 tracker jon)

The plan is to use it as is to get my boat home and have a place to work on the boat out of water till I get it wired and such.
Then when I have time and money in the project kitty I'll rebuild it. But I don't know the make of it and someone has taken all the marker lights off it so a complete rewire is in order. I thought maybe if I could figure out the brand I might be able to get the same kind of lights that were on it.

Also, should I mess with rebuilding the surge brakes? Or just put a different coupler on it and different hubs?

How can I tell what axle capacity this is? 

Finally, in the last pic you can see that the guy I bought it off of had removed the bunks. Which way are those brackets supposed to face on the channell? Bumps on the bracket facing the flat of the channell or the legs?

On the one to the right it looks like it was on the leg side, but not all of them look like that.



Thanks


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry I can't help ID your trailer, most "parts" should work. The bearing size will tell you what the capacity axle you have.


----------



## parkerdog (Apr 30, 2011)

Another question I had was about the bunks. I've looked at a lot of trailer pics and they have two long bunks and two short bunks. 

Whats the reason for this? Down the road when I rebuild can I put 4 equal length bunks?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 2, 2011)

The long and short bunks are to fit semi-v hulled boats. When re-bunking for a flat bottom boat you want the bunks the same length.


----------



## muskiemike12 (May 2, 2011)

If you can find the V.I.N. you should be able to find out who made the trailer.


----------



## parkerdog (May 2, 2011)

So, on an 18 foot boat do I need approx. 16 foot boards? I'm assuming from the back to where the bottom curves up in the front?

Or can I use the ten footers on there and then get a couple of sixteens?

Also, do I put the first boards right on either side of the keel or do I go to the next section between the longitudinal structural ribs? (don't know what those are called)

Do the widest apart bunks go on each edge of the bottom?

A lot of questions from a noobie!  I should be getting my u-bolts Wed. so I can put the bunks back on to get my boat out of the water to start working on it.


----------

